# When the restaurant wants you to wait outside...



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


>


Such a funny movie. :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

How long is this wait? Zaxby’s regularly asks me to wait outside because their dining rooms are closed. It usually takes about 30 seconds for the to appear with my order. Earlier today, the lady was outside very quickly. When I said so, she said, “Baby, I don’t play.” I’d rather wait outside than inside.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

So wait outside whats the deal ? 
They own the restaurant . Your a replaceable driver . Bye quit quit !!!! Get a different job .
I will wait outside im fine with that .
Here i am very well know with the staff . I flirt with them all . They all smile pretend to like me at least lol .
I can sit at any booth and wait they will offer coffee and chat with me if its more then a few.
If somebody askes me to wait outside im happy to respect them. 
There scared to catch the virus and want to protect there loved ones and staff.
Get over your ego and yourself Take your lazy self outside and wait . Or Better .
QUIT QUIT QUIT !!!!!!! lol. BYE SO SAD


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> So wait outside whats the deal ?
> They own the restaurant . Your a replaceable driver . Bye quit quit !!!! Get a different job .
> I will wait outside im fine with that .
> Here i am very well know with the staff . I flirt with them all . They all smile pretend to like me at least lol .
> ...


Ok, I quit!!!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Great topic. In my market, most delivery drivers have fought back against this practice. One huge offender early on was cheesecake factory. Required drivers to wait outside but provided no awning or protection from the rain and would require drivers to wait there because they would not mark the orders as ready nor would they contact the drivers by phone or text or call anyone's name. They would have 15 sets of tables next to the bar in an area roped off from customers, who by the way, were allowed inside to wait and get their orders. So basically, you would get there, walk in, you order is not on the table, and someone would be standing there asking you to leave and wait outside until the order is ready but you would never know when it was, you would have to just check.

Cheesecake Factory, at this particular location, finally changed things up after countless arguments with delivery drivers leading up to tables being knocked over, the door glass being broken by being kicked, cops coming out several times, etc. They finally installed an awning and limited seating outside and a TV that states when their order is ready. So they learned.

Another was a particular location of Philly Pretzel Factory that had the ridiculous rule of one customer in the store at one time, which included delivery drivers, and resulted in long lines outside, with no protection from the rain. Same thing. Drivers had enough and retaliated and now they allow drivers to come in to at least check in and if the order is not ready, they can wait outside and it will be brought out.

In regards to me personally, time is money. I do not pick up from restaurants that treat their platform drivers like a piece of dog doo doo. Cancel, make a note, and future reject. There is a difference between waiting at a restaurant for an order versus and unnecessary delay on the restaurant's part because they are reacting too strongly from covid.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I don’t have a problem with it. A couple of places I pick up at have me park and call to let them know I’m waiting. Then they bring it to me. Don’t have to get out of my car it’s great.
Other places have a side door and I ring a bell.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I don't have a problem with it. A couple of places I pick up at have me park and call to let them know I'm waiting. Then they bring it to me. Don't have to get out of my car it's great.
> Other places have a side door and I ring a bell.


It really depends on the management, and how things are set up.

If I see other people waiting inside, and they tell me go outside. I leave immediately, and blacklist the restaurant for deprioritizing drivers.

The longer you let people walk all over you, the longer they will.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Once they tell me I have to wait outside, I'm out!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Covid isn't the problem, letting all these a-holes become little tyrants is. I had one small Indian shop tell me to wait outside. I just stood there. They asked again and I simply said 'I am a customer, I will leave when you give me my order'. That was that. Waited about 5-10 minutes (which pissed me off) got the bag of smelly food, said thank you and left.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Covid isn't the problem, letting all these a-holes become little tyrants is. I had one small Indian shop tell me to wait outside. I just stood there. They asked again and I simply said 'I am a customer, I will leave when you give me my order'. That was that. Waited about 5-10 minutes (which pissed me off) got the bag of smelly food, said thank you and left.


While I applaud your efforts, that is a really STUPID thing to do if you are picking up a Uber Eats order. Other apps, you get some lee-way. On Uber Eats, they can report you then Uber Eats uses the algorithm to make your life difficult. Been there, done that. If its an UE order, I would not advise anyone doing that. If its the other apps though, stand your ground.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

I wait outside while scoping out the situation same as any other place. If you just leave because they have this policy you are taking something personal that isn't and you are costing yourself money. Sometimes they say this and bring the food out a minute later. If you left you proved nothing to the employee (who likely didn't create the policy) except you are impatient and that drivers suck. And based on some of the infantile responses in this thread, that assessment would be accurate.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I haven't minded too much these past weeks because it's been in the 80s.

I'll have to reassess the situation this week when the high is in the upper 40s. Tomorrow morning the low will be 29 when I set out. Not my type of weather at all.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Helpmehome said:


> I wait outside while scoping out the situation same as any other place. If you just leave because they have this policy you are taking something personal that isn't and you are costing yourself money. Sometimes they say this and bring the food out a minute later. If you left you proved nothing to the employee (who likely didn't create the policy) except you are impatient and that drivers suck. And based on some of the infantile responses in this thread, that assessment would be accurate.


GTFO


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Prima donnas we asked the wait outside?
Oh the humanity!!! Poor babies didn’t like it, waaaa waaa.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It really depends on the management, and how things are set up.
> 
> If I see other people waiting inside, and they tell me go outside. I leave immediately, and blacklist the restaurant for deprioritizing drivers.
> 
> The longer you let people walk all over you, the longer they will.


Out of sight, out of mind.

There's a Panda Express that requires drivers to wait outside but allows customers inside. The drivers are often times ignored. Their completed orders pile up on the shelves and none of the workers gives enough of a shit to bring them to the drivers.

I wasn't surprised because Panda has always treated delivery drivers like 3rd class citizens, but the payout was decent so I accepted the order

I wasn't gonna put up with that bullshit so I went inside and asked for my order. If they had told me to wait outside I would have cancelled, but they didn't say anything so I waited about two or three minutes and got my order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have 2 places that make you wait outside but they also make customers wait outside so it isn't any different. They do bring it out to you when it's ready. Inside or outside, I don't care as long as the wait time is quick and that's the same treatment customers get.

Any restaurant that makes me wait outside but allows customers to come in an wait would be a large 🖕, goodbye ahole not going to be treated as second class.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> There's a Panda Express that requires drivers ....


What is with you talking about Panda Express? No joke, I have had Panda Express for lunch Saturday AND Sunday because you are talking about it. Now, I am going to have Panda Express again today since you brought it up. Can you please give it a rest? Its getting expensive for me. LOL



Seamus said:


> Any restaurant that makes me wait outside but allows customers to come in an wait would be


Cheesecake Factory in my market did this at the beginning of covid multiple locations and got a lot of their unused outdoor furniture mysteriously broken because of it.



Seamus said:


> I have 2 places that make you wait outside


Word of the day is wait. Don't wait. Let the restaurants know you are losing money.



Seamus said:


> a large &#128405;


I think that is really nice of you that you let them know that they are your favorite restaurant and that they are number 1


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ants wait outside.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Ants wait outside.


Sometimes, when I am in a playful mood and I am picking up an order, not waiting of course, and I notice a platform driver pull up and get out, I will ask them if they are picking up for a delivery app. If they say yes, I tell them I am too and I was waiting almost an hour and a half for my order. &#129300; &#128517; They usually cancel and leave. I only do this when there are a few customers standing there where its convincing there is a very long wait. I know I am going to hell but with Covid, you have to spice up your day a little.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Sometimes, when I am in a playful mood and I am picking up an order, not waiting of course, and I notice a platform driver pull up and get out, I will ask them if they are picking up for a delivery app. If they say yes, I tell them I am too and I was waiting almost an hour and a half for my order. &#129300; &#128517; They usually cancel and leave. I only do this when there are a few customers standing there where its convincing there is a very long wait. I know I am going to hell but with Covid, you have to spice up your day a little.


That's what makes ants, ants.....gullibility.

These billion dollar companies could easily pay well for time and miles, but they're stingy, so they won't.


----------

